# "Digitales Valium/Speed" jetzt für 299 Dollar zu kaufen!



## mks1970 (4. August 2015)

*"Digitales Valium/Speed" jetzt für 299 Dollar zu kaufen!*

Ich habe eben einen Podcast zu einem neuen Gerät gehört, was es in den USA anscheinend schon frei zu kaufen gibt. Angeblich soll es wirklich massive Wirkung auf den Gemütszustand des Benutzers haben und durchaus mit "richtigen" Drogen vergleichbar sein. :-/

Mir war das Thema bisher völlig unbekannt daher meine Frage hier vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen mit so einem Teil gemacht hat und darüber was berichten kann! Würde mich echt mal interessieren, da es voll nach Science Fiction klingt... 

Gerät (Versand nur innerhalb der USA) hier:    Thync
Podcast von Crop-FM Radio (Deutsch) dazu:    CROPfm netradio: Digitale Drogen (Lisa Natterer)


----------



## DKK007 (4. August 2015)

*AW: "Digitales Valium/Speed" jetzt für 299 Dollar zu kaufen!*

Kennt man ja schon aus Watchdogs.


----------



## BenRo (4. August 2015)

*AW: "Digitales Valium/Speed" jetzt für 299 Dollar zu kaufen!*

Geräte dieser Art gibts schon länger und sind in esoterischen Kreisen erstaunlich beliebt. Verrückt: Einerseits sind Handymasten und Mikrowellen usw. böse, andererseits braucht man natürlich unbedingt solche Geräte.

Hatte mal das Produkt einer deutschen Firma getestet, das nach dem gleichen Prinzip  funktioniert (sofern ich es auf der Thync Webseite richtig verstehe).  Ich kam da ran, weil ein Bekannter für die Firma arbeitete.  Ich war zum Testzeitpunkt relativ offen und unvoreingenommen, Fazit war dennoch: Wenn es hier irgendeine Wirkung gibt, dann durch Placeboeffekt. 

Man kann sein Geld also auch sinnvoller verschwenden.


----------



## eRaTitan (4. August 2015)

*AW: "Digitales Valium/Speed" jetzt für 299 Dollar zu kaufen!*



> "richtigen" Drogen


_
Du meinst Psychoaktiven substanzen, keine "Drogen". Danke. 


Mal im ernst ich glaub nicht, dass das funktioniert, ich bleib da lieber beim alt Bewährtem. __
Der  Vorteil wäre (falls es wirklich funktioniert) es gibt keine  Streckmittel, die würde es zwar auch nicht geben wenn unser ach so  toller Staat psychoaktive Substanzen Legalisieren und herstellen würde aber naja...

 Es hätte so  einfach sein können._


----------



## mks1970 (5. August 2015)

*AW: "Digitales Valium/Speed" jetzt für 299 Dollar zu kaufen!*



BenRo schrieb:


> Fazit war dennoch: Wenn es hier irgendeine Wirkung gibt, dann durch Placeboeffekt.



Ah, ok... Das klang alles so interessant in dem Podcast aber anscheinend nur alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen! 
Danke für deine Erfahrungen damit!



eRaTitan schrieb:


> _
> Du meinst Psychoaktiven substanzen, keine "Drogen". Danke. _


OK, meinetwegen psychoaktive Substanzen. Aber eigentlich ist es das ja nicht... Ist ja Strom der irgendwelche Nervenpunkte "bearbeiten" soll. In dem Podcast wurde das als ein krasses Wunderding beschrieben.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

*AW: "Digitales Valium/Speed" jetzt für 299 Dollar zu kaufen!*

Mir wurde als Physiker erzählt, dass es Menschen mit dieser Ausbildung geben würde, die die Beeinträchtigung (!) durch WLAN messen würden UND die Geräte dann so einstellen würden, dass man nicht mehr "verstrahlt" würde.

Pseudowissenschaft blüht überall.


----------



## mks1970 (20. August 2015)

*AW: "Digitales Valium/Speed" jetzt für 299 Dollar zu kaufen!*

OK, dazu mal eine lustige Geschichte: Ein Kumpel von mir, der sich weder für das Thema "Gefahr durch Strahlung" interessiert noch irgendwie damit beschäftigt zog in ein neues Haus. Erst alles prima aber nach 2 Wochen sagt er mir, seit 4 Tagen würde er total schlecht schlafen. Er würde immer wieder wach und wäre am Morgen total müde und er hätte keine Erklärung dafür. OK, hatte ich auch nicht aber es geht weiter: Einen Tag später besuche ich ihn um mir das neue Haus anzusehen, komme in sein Schlafzimmer und er sagt mir: Nur mit dem Telefonanschluss ist das echt doof gelöst, der ist hier im Schlafzimmer und nun müsste er sehen wie er den Anschluss ins Büro verlegen würde.

Ich sehe nur Kabel neben(!) dem Bett und auch dort den WLAN Router (keinen Meter neben dem Kopfkissen). Ich frage ihn: Wann hast du Festnetz bekommen... Er: Vor ein paar Tagen. Ich: Kann es sein das du seit dem schlecht schläfst? 

OK, hin und her und er machte sich über meinen "Strahlenvortrag" eher lustig. Er würde es trotzdem ausprobieren und in der Nacht das WLAN abschalten... 

Ergebnis: Er hat prima geschlafen und war total verdutzt! 

Also, ich mache Strahlung sicher nicht für alles Üble dieser Welt verantwortlich aber wer mir erzählen will, es hätte keinerlei Auswirkungen der hat da ein genau so enges Weltbild wie einer der meint, Strahlung würde alle Menschen krank machen... In der Mitte davon liegt die Wahrheit. Zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung...


----------

